# Been Looking at Google Earth...



## SketchUp Guru (22 May 2006)

and spying on all you Brits. I see near Nottingham a place called Long Eaton. Is there a Short Eaton as well? 

It's pretty fascinating just poking around to see what one can see. there are a number of old airfields visible, I found a truck on a barge near Oxford and there's that Lanc photographed in flight. I could waste hours. :roll:


----------



## RogerS (22 May 2006)

Just gave it a go and, for the first time ever in XP, I got the blue screen of death!

Tried it again... 52 07'01"N 2 23'02W which is my home but all I see is a blur...is this because they don't have any higher resolution data for this location?

Dave..another fun site is www.getmapping.com where they photo'd at pretty good resolution the whole of the UK (I think it was the whole). If you put in WR13 5LW as the post code then you'll see my home...no, not the conglomeration at the top of frame....the wee one down the bottom Rh corner !


----------



## SketchUp Guru (22 May 2006)

Roger, unfortunately they don't have any better resolution for some areas, yet. I imagine that will improve with time.

I'll have to check out that link.

Dave


----------



## Little Ern (22 May 2006)

Hi Dave R,
I used to go to school in Long Eaton. It isn't that long really?

I don't know of a Short Eaton but there is a Little Eaton near Derby which isn't that little. 

Cheers,


----------



## RogerS (22 May 2006)

If you ever get a chance to look at a Gazeteer, Dave, then you'll see we have some really quaint names.

One of my favourites is Wyre Piddle (do you have the same slang term in the US?). Some enterprising individual even went as far as selling bottled 'Piddle Water'!


----------



## andrewm (22 May 2006)

And just south of Saffron Walden there is Ugley, although I think that the Ugley Woman's Institute has now changed its name. :wink: 

Talking of Google Earth. Does anyone know what is at 51*20'39.02"N 0*20'45.61"W? or on Google Maps here:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q ... 4&t=k&om=1

Looks like it has been censored :shock: which is odd because most of the American air bases around Cambridge are shown. Looking at the map it turns out to be next to Trumpers Way which IIRC is where Viglen used to be twenty odd years ago. At least they were there when I went out to buy a disk drive for my BBC computer from them in 1983. Ahhh, those were the days.

Andrew


----------



## Jake (22 May 2006)

andrewm":1nkgjhad said:


> Talking of Google Earth. Does anyone know what is at 51*20'39.02"N 0*20'45.61"W? or on Google Maps here:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q ... 4&t=k&om=1
> 
> Looks like it has been censored :shock:



A quick google lead me to this secret base nut, search down the page for "windmill lane" http://homepage.ntlworld.com/alan-turnbull/secret.htm


----------



## Nick W (22 May 2006)

andrewm":2rvslggk said:


> And just south of Saffron Walden there is Ugley, although I think that the Ugley Woman's Institute has now changed its name.



My Aunt used to be (maybe still is) a member of the Loose Women's Institute.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (22 May 2006)

Roger, yes we do have the same slang term. Problem is a manufacturer couldn't get away with using that word on a product label.
I have seen some of those quaint names. I suppose at one time they translated as something else and maybe they just sound odd to my ears.

Andrew, is it really censored or just an anomally in Google Earth?

BTW take a look at http://googleearthhacks.com/ You can find all kinds of interesting stuff there.


----------



## RogerS (22 May 2006)

What a fascinating site, Jake and there I was thinking it was one of John Prescott's houses :lol:


----------



## syntec4 (22 May 2006)

Google Earth is great for wasting LOTS of time  

My workshop

53°26'27.97"N
2°24'24.06"W 


Lee.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (22 May 2006)

Lee, it looks like your shop is a tree. Is that right? That might be appropriate for a woodworking shop.  

At least you aren't across the hedgerow in the sewage treatment plant.


----------



## syntec4 (22 May 2006)

Dave R":3p8l4bxs said:


> Lee, it looks like your shop is a tree. Is that right? That might be appropriate for a woodworking shop.
> 
> At least you aren't across the hedgerow in the sewage treatment plant.



Ha Ha. No the water treatment works has long been closed. Thankfully.

When I pointed at the spot I was pointing at the building to the left of the tree. Thats my workshop.  

Anyway thanks for looking.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (22 May 2006)

I see. Thanks for clearing that up. so what is in the rest of those building in that cluster?


----------



## dedee (23 May 2006)

Nick W":3s2nimgo said:


> andrewm":3s2nimgo said:
> 
> 
> > And just south of Saffron Walden there is Ugley, although I think that the Ugley Woman's Institute has now changed its name.
> ...



I live just up the road from a Pratt's Bottom :lol: 

Andy


----------



## tim (23 May 2006)

The hamlet next to the village I grew up in was called Shitterton. Those with ideas above their station used to pronounce it without the 'h'. Much glee for a ten year old then forced to ask: Oh do you mean .... (with the h added in in bold!)

Cheers

Tim

Who now lives very close to Bagwyllydirt.


----------



## Neomorph (23 May 2006)

There is a place not far from me which is called Pink Green which sounds faintly disgusting... perhaps someone in the past threw up there and looked at it and decided to name what it looked like. :wink: 

A 180 degree change to Goggle Earth is to get old maps like at http://www.oldmap.co.uk/Warwickshire.html where you can see the old names.


----------



## syntec4 (23 May 2006)

I went through Fartown in Huddersfield today.


----------



## Shady (23 May 2006)

I drove down honeybottom lane outside Oxford...


----------



## PowerTool (23 May 2006)

Used to drive past a place called Land Of Nod...

And in Middlesbrough there is a road called Forty Foot Road,which is neither that wide or that long.

And a road called Puddlers Lane,which I believe is named after an old steel industry occupation.


Andrew


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 May 2006)

And I grew up in Stoke, home of the pottery industry (Wedgewood, Spode et al.), where the most famous job in the pot-banks was that of the saggar-maker's bottom-knocker.

Sadly (on all counts), that's true.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Drew (24 May 2006)

Not far from where I live is Cutty Throat Lonnen and Knobbys End Lane and just over ten miles away from No Place. Up in Northumberland is Once Brewed and Twice Brewed

Drew


----------



## PowerTool (24 May 2006)

Hi Drew - my daughter lives in Cowgate,and I'm sure I've been past a road called Two Ball Lonnen round near there.

Andrew


----------



## Drew (25 May 2006)

Hi Andrew
yep youre right, Two Ball Lonnen just one main road up from Silver Lonnen both coming of from the West Road.

Drew


----------



## andrewm (30 May 2006)

Microsoft has just launched their the beta of their challenger to Google Earth (or at least Google maps). Take a peek at http://local.live.com/ A few places feature birdseye views available from four directions. Cambridge and Swindon are two that I know about. Possible to see the windows of my hose and the bird-eye views are more recent than the aerial view.

Andrew


----------



## wizer (30 May 2006)

these photos are muich more recent than google, seems prety good so far.


----------



## Drew (30 May 2006)

not that recent , they show my van outside my place and it's almost three years since I got rid of it.

Drew


----------



## wizer (30 May 2006)

ah the pictures must have been taken at different dates as mine is deffinately taken within the last 8 months. You can see my new decking that I installed last summer.


----------



## andrewm (30 May 2006)

Aerial view pictures are considerably older than birds eye view (if available) So probably depends on which you are looking at.

Andrew


----------



## chiba (30 May 2006)

Not just the UK. I used to catch the train to go to the dentist. His station? Shitte. :shock: Used to irk 'er indoors by saying things like, "can you make me an appointment with the Shitte dentist", etc...


----------



## RogerS (12 May 2007)

Has Microsoft pulled the aerial views? If not I'd be grateful if someone could point me to the right link ...many thanks

Roger


----------



## Lord Nibbo (12 May 2007)

You want Google Maps, it's on the browser, or it is on mine, anyway HERE is a link


----------



## Marky (12 May 2007)

I live in Bishops Stortford and as said before there is Ugley (got some clients there, there not really ugley).

Also got Much Hadham, little hadham, and the Hadhams close by.

Green tye, Matching tye and tye green as well as my favorite, Cold Christmas.

Marky.


----------



## Scrit (12 May 2007)

There's a hamlet near Hebden Bridge called Slack Bottom........ but then again I used to go up to a place fiurther south in the Pennines called Bottoms. Maybe these Pennine folk have a sort of fixation

Scrit


----------



## dovetail2007 (12 May 2007)

In a similar vain, a road near to me is called "Nonsuch Close" makes you wonder what the town planners were thinking...


----------



## andrewm (12 May 2007)

Roger Sinden":3md4a9uk said:


> Has Microsoft pulled the aerial views? If not I'd be grateful if someone could point me to the right link ...many thanks
> 
> Roger



Still there. Try http://maps.live.com/

Andrew


----------



## andrewm (12 May 2007)

dovetail":1dcrd4wx said:


> In a similar vain, a road near to me is called "Nonsuch Close" makes you wonder what the town planners were thinking...



Named after the long since disappeared Tudor Palace of Nonsuch House in Surrey? Are the other roads in the area similarly named?

Andrew


----------



## Smudger (12 May 2007)

It's off of Tudor Crescent!


----------



## RogerS (12 May 2007)

andrewm":3ao1efsk said:


> Roger Sinden":3ao1efsk said:
> 
> 
> > Has Microsoft pulled the aerial views? If not I'd be grateful if someone could point me to the right link ...many thanks
> ...



Andrew...it takes me to Live Local Search and I'm asked to enter what and where ...and if I want to just locate a place name then I can't because I don;t have a 'what'..if you get my drift !

And all I see is a road map...not an aerial view.


----------



## dovetail2007 (12 May 2007)

Smudger":iu27v0g1 said:


> It's off of Tudor Crescent!


Correct Smudger. Do you know the area or did you look it up on a map?

Lots of the area is named after tudor type people/places.
Off the top of my head:

Tudor Crescent
Aragon Drive
Catherine Way
Ann Way
Boleyn Way
Cardinal Drive
Wolsey Gardens
Montfort Gardens

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## dovetail2007 (12 May 2007)

Roger Sinden":31em7qzk said:


> andrewm":31em7qzk said:
> 
> 
> > Roger Sinden":31em7qzk said:
> ...



From the road map screen, Roger, you need to click on the button on the left which says: "Aerial", under "Road"
That'll take you to where you're after. Unless you're in one of a couple of areas you won't be able to see the Birdseye view, only aerial.

Sam


----------



## DomValente (12 May 2007)

dovetail":2gqliq6f said:


> In a similar vain, a road near to me is called "Nonsuch Close" makes you wonder what the town planners were thinking...



Nonsuch is also an archaic word for 'without equal'

Dom


----------



## Knot Competent (12 May 2007)

We've recently moved out into the sticks in North Somerset, and a nearby village rejoices in the name of Nempnett Thrubwell. It takes longer to say it than drive through it!

John


----------



## RogerS (12 May 2007)

How bizarre...it turns out to be a browser rendering error. I was running Safari and never have I seen such a difference between browser rendering..Safari could almost be looking at a different website from Firefox...where the website all works as planned!


----------



## andycktm (13 May 2007)

Hey Roger imagine how good it looks with ms ie :lol:


----------



## RogerS (13 May 2007)

andycktm":16ob4z71 said:


> Hey Roger imagine how good it looks with ms ie :lol:



Do you mean _before_ or _after_ ie has been hacked from a drive-by website? :wink:


----------



## andrewm (13 May 2007)

Roger Sinden":1rx0dd5q said:


> How bizarre...it turns out to be a browser rendering error. I was running Safari and never have I seen such a difference between browser rendering..Safari could almost be looking at a different website from Firefox...where the website all works as planned!



Doesn't surprise me. Microsoft have been known in the past to produce a different page based on what browser you are using. Doesn't work in Opera either.

Andrew


----------

